# Kalenderwoche --> Daten berechnen?



## Brauni (22. Februar 2006)

Hallo

Ist es in Visual Basic möglich, wenn ich die Kalenderwoche eingebe, dass er mir dann in 2 Variablen jeweils das Anfangsdatum und das Enddatum der Kalenderwoche hineinschreibt?


----------



## D@nger (22. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
klar ist das möglich.


----------



## D@nger (22. Februar 2006)

Zieh dir mal das (von mir):
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/attac...ble-textfeld-oa-ausgeben-cal.zip?d=1137348332

Und rechne zur Variable bzw. zum ausgegebenen Datum 7 dazu.


----------



## Brauni (22. Februar 2006)

sers

Könntest du mir das Coding hier posten?
Ich habe leider auf dem Rechner hier kein VB installiert. sorry!!


----------



## deepthroat (23. Februar 2006)

Hi.

Wozu posten? Du kannst es doch da runterladen, Zip Datei öffnen und die Form1.frm Datei kannst du mit jedem beliebigen Editor (z.B. notepad) anschauen. Da ist der Code drin.

Gruß


----------



## Shakie (23. Februar 2006)

Nur dass der Code nicht die Frage beantwortet. Brauni wollte wissen, wie man das Startdatum der Kalenderwoche bestimmt. D@ngers Code zeigt aber, wie man aus einem Datum die zugehörige Kalenderwoche bestimmt....

Schau mal hier: http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_895.html


----------

